# anyone got guinea pigs?



## bettaqb9 (Dec 31, 2013)

hi guy! i have 5 guinea pigs 3 girls and 2 boys! girls Roxy,Milly, mitsy! boys max, sammy! i was just wondering if anyone else had guinea pigs!:BIGhappy:


----------



## bettaqb9 (Dec 31, 2013)

M
p


----------



## Marty1969 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yuppers. 6 girls, 2 boys. One is due in 2 weeks. The boys are Dill (because the youngest decided he liked dill pickles, by feeding him one, and them dubbing him that name) and Fred. Because... Fred, I don't know why they name them these things, lol. 

Ill try to get some photos, they're not very tame (well the girls aren't, the boys will sit on your lap and purr like kittes. So to speak)


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I have 3 girls. 

Marty1969 - When you say "due" do you mean babies? You do know that around 30% of guinea pig pregnancies end in the death of the mother and/or the babies.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I have 3 females Peppa Tammy and Dolly


----------



## bettaqb9 (Dec 31, 2013)

*These are my guinea pigs!*

This are my girls!
View attachment 267994


And theses are my boys!
View attachment 268002
. this is Sammy!









and this is max!:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

bettaqb9 said:


> This are my girls!
> View attachment 267994
> 
> 
> ...



max is a cute piggy


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to own guinea pigs, and am rescuing two males soon


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

I have two girls, Sarah and Sally. They are both still my babies despite being seniors now. I <3 my piggies.


----------



## Twilight Bettas (Jan 19, 2014)

I have 1 know piggy...he is a alone due to being handicapped. Missing a foot...born that way. He has a peg leg. His official name is pirate popper....but everyone calls him poppers or "pig"
This is a baby picture when I fist got him...he is much larger now.
I love my piggy....he will be 2 next Friday!!!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

(Can't resist although thread is older) 
I've got these two sweethearts, Ginger and Snickers, both females


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

bettaqb9 said:


> This are my girls!
> View attachment 267994
> 
> 
> ...


Max looks like my old guinea pig, Rocky.


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

When I lived with my parents we had 20+ piggies.

We rescued and bred them.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Meade said:


> When I lived with my parents we had 20+ piggies.
> 
> We rescued and bred them.


I don't want to imagine the noise! Lol, reminds me of the Grinch yelling noise, noise, noise, noise!


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Should have heard them whenever we opened a bag of salad mix...... Or any crinkly bag. 

It usually meant spinach time for piggies!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Meade said:


> Should have heard them whenever we opened a bag of salad mix...... Or any crinkly bag.
> 
> It usually meant spinach time for piggies!


When they hear the cage they go nuts!


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine were so aware of the refrigerator.... Lots of jumping, squealing piggies!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Ree! Ree! Feed me!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I had two rescue pigs for several years, finally died of extreme old age. Bilbo and Rory.  They were good...but I didn't handle/take them out of their enclosure all that often because of the droppings...everywhere...all the time. I just couldn't handle it.  They were cute, begged for food, one learned to stand up on his hind legs and balance like a dog...They were fun little guys, but I've never had a desire to have *more* guinea pigs, lol!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My old Piggy Tammy passed away today 

she was my favorite pet ever, she had so much personality, she will be deeply missed.
here's a few photos of her,

in her hutch







her stealing a strawberry







with her favorite teddy bear


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Aw, Indigo, I'm so sorry  She was so cute and adorable, and I'm glad you got to own such a lovely piggy.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> Aw, Indigo, I'm so sorry  She was so cute and adorable, and I'm glad you got to own such a lovely piggy.


Thank you Elsewhere she was, I'm glad I got to own her too. she wanted to be with us she came over in the pet shop and stood up at the bars and begged to be brought home.

she was a very active piggy when she was young she used to run around a lot and jump up onto the sofa, she had a kind nature but she didn't put up with any nonsense from the other piggies she always liked to be the dominant piggy. 

I think she enjoyed her life very much.


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Indigo. She looks like a very cute, happy piggie.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MarcyT said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Indigo. She looks like a very cute, happy piggie.



Thank you, she was I loved her a lot♡


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I like the guinea pigs. I own one, a girl named Snow White. w e also own a boy named Fluffles. Snow white is black and white, Fluffles is brown. I'm sorry that the pictures are so big, I just can't resize them.


----------

